# SpectraCal Giveaway - CalMAN DIY Software w/ SpectraCal C6



## Sonnie

*Win ONE of TWO SpectraCal C6 / CalMAN DIY Software packages including the 90 minute Video Calibration Webinar!​*







*SpectraCal*, creator of the award-winning CalMAN calibration software, and Home Theater Shack have teamed up to give away a SpectraCal C6 w/ DIY CalMAN package (MSRP $895) to two (2) lucky winners! Package includes a 90 minute Video Calibration Webinar.








The SpectraCal C6 is the highly regarded color analyzer that leads in measurement speed, dark level readings, and overall accuracy. After two years of research and development, the SpectraCal C6 debuts with much praise and excitement. Built with speed, ease of use, and accuracy, the NIST certified SpectraCal C6 packs in an incredible amount of features into a compact package for use with the powerful DIY CalMAN software for fully optimizing your home theater displays. 

Learn more about the SpectraCal C6 and SpectraCal’s other products by visiting www.SpectraCal.com. 

*Two lucky winners will win one package each!*

*Qualifications:*

Qualification period is from _*December 1, 2011 through February 28, 2012*_.
_You MUST be a registered member of the forum by January 31, 2012 in order to qualify._
A random drawing will be held shortly after February 28, 2012 from the qualified entries.


You must have a minimum of 25 posts in the forums as part of the qualifications... PLUS 10 new posts during the qualification period. If you already have 25 posts when the qualification period starts, you will need 10 more "during the qualification period" for a total of 35 posts. 

Example 1: You have 0 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 25 posts during the qualification period to qualify. 
Example 2: You have 7 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 18 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 3: You have 15 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 4: You have 20 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 5: You have 25 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 6: You have 50 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 7: You have 7,500 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.

Every member has to have 10 posts during the qualification period. Some may have to have more because they will need to reach the minimum of 25 posts as part of the qualification.

* You will NOT be qualified until you have all the required posts, plus met all of the additional qualifications herein.*


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.


Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the following thread:

SpectraCal Giveaway Qualification Thread *(Please MAKE SURE you are ACTUALLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread. You MUST be FULLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread or your post will be deleted without notification. This means you MUST qualify FIRST... BEFORE you post in the qualification thread. :T )
*

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered worldwide!

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## mechman

Great to have them aboard here at HTS! Any way an admin can get in on this giveaway? :bigsmile:


----------



## Joshua Quain

Thank you for posting this guys. Let us know how we can help.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Very Cool Stuff!!!! Thanks HTS! :yay:


----------



## ironglen

27dnast said:


> Very Cool Stuff!!!! Thanks HTS! :yay:


And SpectraCal! :yay: :yay2:


----------



## mechman

ironglen said:


> And SpectraCal! :yay: :yay2:


You got that right Glen. :T


----------



## Joshua Quain

ironglen said:


> And SpectraCal! :yay: :yay2:


Thank you, Glen.


----------



## RayJr

Very Nice to see SpectraCal Here...Welcome Josh 

RayJr - long time CalMAN user.


----------



## michael123

Great!


----------



## tonyvdb

Its great to have SpectraCal on board here at the Shack!
Looking forward to all the great info and knowledge in this area you have.


----------



## KalaniP

Very cool, guys. 

Let the best* man** win!

* (where best=luckiest)
** (where man=person, regardless of actual sex)

:heehee:


----------



## tommysss

I would love to try this system out on my setup


----------



## Low-Q

This is great. I would love to learn how to use these things. Is this some kind of an optical measuring device?

Br.

Vidar


----------



## CatBrat

I'm not familiar with this product, but neither am I familiar with any other calibration product. I'm assuming that this would also work with a front projection system? Anyway, I haven't been an active member of this site, but this might help change things. lol.


----------



## Sonnie

Yep... this will work with any display, including a projector. This package is the real deal... :T


----------



## Sonnie

Low-Q said:


> This is great. I would love to learn how to use these things. Is this some kind of an optical measuring device?
> 
> Br.
> 
> Vidar


It is technically a Tristimulus Colorimeter... or light meter. This particular one works well in very low light levels and provides fast measurements


----------



## KYBOSH

> You MUST be a registered member of the forum by January 31, 2011 in order to qualify.


Is that supposed to be 2012? 
If not, the sentence is grammatically incorrect.


----------



## Sonnie

Yes... 2012... this has been corrected and thanks for the heads up. I don't think we want to limit it strictly to those who joined prior to January 31, 2011.


----------



## IDynamic

Christmas is just around the corner... How great would it be to get that from Santa(HTS). I know I would!!!

FREE Stuff ROCKS....! Bring back the S.W.A.G.


----------



## Sonnie

You Santa isn't coming to your house until March? 

It seems like Santa has been to my house nearly every month lately... this addition has GOT to stop soon. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Sonnie

You Santa isn't coming to your house until March? 

It seems like Santa has been to my house nearly every month lately... this addition has GOT to stop soon. :rolleyesno:


----------



## mtrunz

This would be a great addition to my soon to be completed man cave home theater. The only downside to winning such an awesome prize would be that family and friends would have me calibrating thier systems. I guess I'll have to keep it quiet if I win. Thanks for the opportunity HTS! :clap:


----------



## Roby69

This is great.


----------



## rab-byte

Very very cool. I'd love to try out that puck.


----------



## swingin

Im pretty sure i need this, thanks guys and gals..


----------



## giboni

Shoosh busy busy busy. oh well. i guess i can figure out how to make 10 posts as i enjoy my home theater system. will have to make time but i do not want to loose time as i watch all the law and order episodes i missed my mouth is watering just thinking if i could be one of the lucky winners ! ah getting late hmm finish dinner and a couple of episodes. then maybe a silly post somewhere here LOL 9 to go !


----------



## robsong

I'm in would love to get my Front Projector calibrated with the new SpectraCal - CalMAN DIY Software w/ SpectraCal C6 thanks.


----------



## Joshua Quain

robsong said:


> I'm in would love to get my Front Projector calibrated with the new SpectraCal - CalMAN DIY Software w/ SpectraCal C6 thanks.


Thank you, John.


----------



## Gregr

Wow!!!

No excuses now!


----------



## jlird808

12/1...where's the thread at? :dontknow:


----------



## mechman

jlird808 said:


> 12/1...where's the thread at? :dontknow:


Sonnie will get it posted today. :T


----------



## Sonnie

Yes... it is now open, but you will want to be FULLY qualified before you post there. :T


----------



## jlird808

Oooohhh ok. I thought posting ur intention to participate was just ONE of the qualifications. Gotcha!


----------



## SALESEPHOTO

I was wondering if anyone knows if I can use my old spyder spectralcal that I use to calibrate my monitors
as a way of calibrating my projector,or must it be the new one.
Thanks Larry


----------



## mechman

SALESEPHOTO said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if I can use my old spyder spectralcal that I use to calibrate my monitors
> as a way of calibrating my projector,or must it be the new one.
> Thanks Larry


You may want to get in on the giveaway Larry. Spyder's were notorious for bad measurements as the filters used weren't of very good quality. Did you purchase it from SpectraCal? Did you store it in a dry location, out of sunlight? How old is it? One of the best pieces of advice I was given was to store my colorimeters in a ziploc bag in a cool, dry location with desiccant. It's my understanding that sunlight, heat and moisture accelerate the break down of the color filters.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO

You are right my unit is about 5 years old and does at time behave bad so I will get in on this contest
long odds but someone has to win. Good luck to you too. Larry


----------



## gdstupak

I posted my entry into this contest last night but was disqualified with a message saying that I need to be qualified before entering.
I read the qualification post at least 5 times before entering and then probably 20 times after being disqualified, I can't see what I'm missing. Maybe someone can tell me what I need before I try entering again.
My qualifications:
..I am already a registered member.
..I have over 400 forum posts.
..My equipment was listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum before I entered the contest http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-systems-equipment/52962-glenns-stuff.html
..In the proper thread, I said I am qualified and would like to enter the contest.

What am I missing?
I know I probably won't win, but I don't want it to be because I was disqualified.


----------



## ALMFamily

Have you had more than 10 posts in the qualification period that are more than 25 words? That normally seems to be the one that catches most people. So, you should have 10 posts after December 1st that are more than 25 words in length.


----------



## gdstupak

Qualification criteria:
"...You must have a minimum of 25 posts in the forums to qualify PLUS 10 new posts during the qualification period. If you already have 25 posts, you will need 10 more "during the qualification period"..."

I understood this to mean that you need to enter the contest with at least 25 posts, then add 10 more after you've entered.

So really, I need to add at least 10 posts now, and then enter.? Ohhhhh, I get it.


----------



## swingin

First id like to say thanks for this opportunity to win such a great prize. To all the other competitors, don't worry, im 52 yrs old and have never won a thing in my life so you have no worries about me taking this unit home. Good luck to all!! and thank you HTS...


----------



## rab-byte

swingin said:


> First id like to say thanks for this opportunity to win such a great prize. To all the other competitors, don't worry, im 52 yrs old and have never won a thing in my life so you have no worries about me taking this unit home. Good luck to all!! and thank you HTS...


Good luck brother.


----------



## Sonnie

gdstupak said:


> I posted my entry into this contest last night but was disqualified with a message saying that I need to be qualified before entering.
> I read the qualification post at least 5 times before entering and then probably 20 times after being disqualified, I can't see what I'm missing. Maybe someone can tell me what I need before I try entering again.
> My qualifications:
> ..I am already a registered member.
> ..I have over 400 forum posts.
> ..My equipment was listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum before I entered the contest http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-systems-equipment/52962-glenns-stuff.html
> ..In the proper thread, I said I am qualified and would like to enter the contest.
> 
> What am I missing?
> I know I probably won't win, but I don't want it to be because I was disqualified.


Just to clarify... you were not "disqualified" because you never "qualified" to begin with. Your entry was removed because you were not yet qualified. 



gdstupak said:


> Qualification criteria:
> "...You must have a minimum of 25 posts in the forums to qualify PLUS 10 new posts during the qualification period. If you already have 25 posts, you will need 10 more "during the qualification period"..."
> 
> I understood this to mean that you need to enter the contest with at least 25 posts, then add 10 more after you've entered.
> 
> So really, I need to add at least 10 posts now, and then enter.? Ohhhhh, I get it.


We assumed that members would understand that if it is listed within the qualification criteria that it would actually be part of the qualifications. :huh:

For additional clarification I have added the following to the qualifications:

* You will NOT be qualified until you have all the required posts, plus met all of the qualifications herein.*

:T


----------



## gdstupak

The part that threw me was "You must have a minimum of 25 posts in the forums to qualify..." To me, that is the first part of a two part sentence and telling me that 25 posts qualifies me, and then I have to do something else.
Personally what makes sense to me is... "You must have a minimum of 25 posts in the forums, PLUS add 10 new posts during the qualification period to qualify. If you already have 25 posts, you will need 10 more "during the qualification period".
or
"You must have a minimum of 35 posts in the forums, 10 of which were posted during the qualification period."

But I've been told before that I over-think things and take things too literally, so it's probably just me...


----------



## Sonnie

It really isn't this complicated, but I suppose we could word it fifty-eleven different ways and never get it right for everyone who reads it. Maybe we need to tell members that 25 PLUS 10 equals 35. :whistling:

OK... for SUPER DUPER clarification (for those that may be challenged with counting, adding, reading too much into it, etc, etc. *** yes I am being sarcastic and picking at a few ... all in good fun ***)... I have changed it to the following:

You must have a minimum of 25 posts in the forums as part of the qualifications... PLUS 10 new posts during the qualification period. If you already have 25 posts when the qualification period starts, you will need 10 more "during the qualification period" for a total of 35 posts. 

Example 1: You have 0 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 25 posts during the qualification period to qualify. 
Example 2: You have 7 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 18 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 3: You have 15 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 4: You have 20 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 5: You have 25 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 6: You have 50 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 7: You have 7,500 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.

Every member has to have 10 posts during the qualification period. Some may have to have more because they will need to reach the minimum of 25 posts as part of the qualification.

* You will NOT be qualified until you have all the required posts, plus met all of the additional qualifications herein.*


----------



## swingin

OK, now that's crystal clear, even to a guy like me that didn't do much schooling. I guess if ya don't get this now, ya never will,  I think i just met my 25 word min, lol. Good luck everybody...


----------



## gdstupak

Sonnie said:


> It really isn't this complicated,... (for those that may be challenged with counting, adding, reading too much into it, etc, etc. ...


Yes, bringing back fond memories from times past. In the Navy that's called 'nuking' (sp?) it out. There is a job in the Navy that requires a higher-than-normal IQ, the Nuclear field. These very intelligent Nukes (usually having college reading comprehension skills way back at elementary school age) would question something, and the guys smart enough to chip and paint ships would call them stupid for not understanding it.
I'm just having fun too, so I'll add these....:nerd:....:heehee:...:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie

*We have Winners!*

*natescriven* and *jtalden* are both lucky winners of the SpectraCal Giveaway!
*
Congratulations to both of you!*


----------



## tonyvdb

Congratulations guys  

Enjoy your prize :T


----------



## swingin

Congratulations guys, and or gals!! And so continues the win less journey through my lifetime, maybe, just maybe 1 win before my time is due. The new giveaway could sure make my day, who couldn't use another sub W/amp? I would have to donate the rest of the system. Enjoy your SpectraCals..


----------



## natescriven

Thanks for the congrats! I thought I was going to be the perpetual winless wonder.


----------



## swingin

Ya mean like me, lol..


----------

